# twin 125g canopies



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

these are the canopies for my 125 tanks and stands...[see this thread]

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11259












here's a shot of the back of one. u can see the front half seperated, and the rear lids.











and the back half of one standing on end. the oak strip is 3/4" ply, for supporting the lights. i'll add some metal braces after staining.










some fans i picked up at skycraft surplus.










and the always gratifying trim work. this is a shot of the 2 front halfs, almost completed.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks good so far!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

ty betta. hope to be done in a week or 2. be awhile before i can splurge for lights though.


----------

